# Orbon - Bucket a Day Stove



## JKBogle (Oct 6, 2011)

Greetings all.  I was able to find this site while I was searching for information on my new to me Orbon Stove.

I found this stove in a basement.  It is marked with the following:  Orbon Stove Co. Belleville Ill, PAT 108227, K-H 188.  I have searched for three days and can barely find a shred of information on this particular stove.  Has anyone ever seen or owned this stove before?  The stove burns both coal and wood.  It has both a square and round plate on the top that are removable.  It also comes with four liner pieces that you can add when you want to burn coal.

If anyone has more information I would love to hear about it.

Thanks for reading


----------



## mhrischuk (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is a lot of history of the company. Once you get to the google doc click page 64

http://books.google.com/books?id=sN...um=10&sqi=2&ved=0CGcQ6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q=orbon stove&f=false


----------



## burleymike (Oct 6, 2011)

A friend gave me a stove that looks just like yours.  I can't remember the name on it though.


----------



## lchappel (Oct 5, 2014)

JKBogle said:


> Greetings all.  I was able to find this site while I was searching for information on my new to me Orbon Stove.
> 
> I found this stove in a basement.  It is marked with the following:  Orbon Stove Co. Belleville Ill, PAT 108227, K-H 188.  I have searched for three days and can barely find a shred of information on this particular stove.  Has anyone ever seen or owned this stove before?  The stove burns both coal and wood.  It has both a square and round plate on the top that are removable.  It also comes with four liner pieces that you can add when you want to burn coal.
> 
> ...


Hi I was wondering if you found any information out on your stove, we have one and also looking to find more information, I also tried the link listed and getting error code.


----------

